# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Hoe je longen zuiveren na stoppen met roken?

## FRANCOIS580

*Ben je als fervente roker eindelijk gestopt met roken? Dan zal je dat al vlug aan je gezondheid en je lichaamsconditie ondervinden. Eens gestopt met roken is het hoog tijd om je longen te zuiveren, deze lijden immers het meest onder je rookverslaving. Maar hoe doe je dat, je longen zuiveren na stoppen met roken?*

Rokers ondervinden de negatieve gevolgen van hun verslaving in de eerste plaats aan de toestand van hun longen. Je longen worden dagelijks verontreinigd door de grote hoeveelheden teer en nicotine die ze te verwerken krijgen. Onze longen reinigen zichzelf. Dat doen ze met de hulp van speciale witte bloedcellen die zowel ziekmakende bacteriën als stofdeeltjes verwijderen en op die manier ernstige infecties voorkomen. Het reinigingssysteem van onze longen werkt spijtig genoeg niet bij iedereen even goed en zeker niet bij fervente rokers. Ook mensen die kampen met bronchitis of astma hebben het moeilijk om hun longen te zuiveren. Dat is het gevolg van het feit dat het chemisch proces dat onze longen dagelijks zo schoon mogelijk houdt bij deze patiënten niet of onvoldoende werkt.

*Longen zuiveren na stoppen met roken* 

Longen zuiveren na roken kan op vele manieren. Longen zuiveren doe je met groenten en fruit, maar longen zuiveren met kruiden is even efficiënt. Ook hier is de zachte en natuurlijke aanpak de beste manier om je longen te reinigen

Lees verder

----------

